# PetSmart Trainers Tick Me Off!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, after Leyna's failed CGC test, I decided to take a trip to PetSmart Sunday afternoon when we were done with the club. My purpose there was #1, walk Leyna around other dogs that she does not know and #2 find her a pair of "puppy panties" that are not bright pink.
Well, obejective #2 was rectified quickly. They had a pair of black "panties" that are barely noticable. Objective #1 was going great.......until the idiot PetSmart trainer.
So, Leyna and I were walking around. She was doing a beautiful heel and ignoring all of the other dogs. I praised her, treated her, etc. The "trainer" had her personal dog at the store and was walking it around. She comes across Leyna and me. Leyna was ignoring the dog and looking at me like she was supposed to. The trainer asked me if her dog could see Leyna. I told her no, Leyna is working and I need to teach her to ignore other dogs. What does this "trainer" do? Lets the dog out to the end of the 6 foot leash directly into Leyna's face. This of course ticks Leyna off and gets her barking at this other dog. I immediately put Leyna back in a heel, turn around, and walk down the aisle. The "trainer" then follows us with her dog at the end of the leash down the aisle telling me I need to let my dog socialize with hers. This was ticking Leyna off being chased, and me off because this lady would not listen. Finally, I turned around and told her if she did not stop following me I would punch her. Yeah, I know, not mature. But she refused to back away!
I am still spitting mad. The entire afternoon of work destroyed from 1 person's stupidity.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

But did she stop when you said that?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a freak! I can't blame you for being mad. Sounds like Leyna was doing great until then...


----------



## Joshymate99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha, people's stupidity amazes me to this day! It sounds like Leyna was doing a good job until this ignorant lady messed it up =(

Should of told her if she didn't back off you'd tell Leyna to attack!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

codmaster said:


> But did she stop when you said that?


After I threatened to punch her she did. I probably should not have threatened her, but I was not thinking straight at that point. I was seeing red.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I can honestly sympathize with the desire to want to punch the lady and tell her as much; I would have been seriously tempted as well. But you can't fix stupid...not even with threats of physical violence (even though punching her might have made you feel a little better).  Just FYI, she could file charges for peace disturbance (threatening or using foul language may fit one of your local ordinances) so be careful and avoid that Petsmart from now on. Sorry this happened to you guys; I hope she bounces back from this negative experience!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If Lenya is of good mind and solid temperament, she will be able to leave this experience behind her and move on.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is it with these PetSmart trainers that they won't back off and insist on shoving dogs in your dogs face? Wasn't there just another thread about exactly the same thing? I can't remember whose it was though.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> If Lenya is of good mind and solid temperament, she will be able to leave this experience behind her and move on.


She has a very solid temperment. This barking thing just started. She just turned 9 months so I don't know if it is because she should be coming into her first heat soon or what. Earlier that day she was actually running around with another (unspayed) female and a 6 month old male pup playing ball.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Remember the thread awhile back where the trainer followed someone around and kept suggesting classes?
I won't take my dogs into petsmart or petco...I'd rather go to Pet supplies plus(they aren't holding training classes) or tractor supply if we're out and about. 
Though I did take Karlo to Petsmart on his birthday a couple weeks ago after training. A Wed night and I thought it would be quiet...I was wrong, it was busy! 
He isn't reactive so I wasn't worried, but I just don't want other dogs running up on him or barking at him(which they did). Re-enforced my thoughts to never go there with one of my dogs again.
I think when you go into any place that has "trainers" or dogs that are training in that type place, it is a given that you'll get or see a negative experience. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jaggirl47 said:


> The "trainer" then follows us with her dog at the end of the leash down the aisle telling me *I need to let my dog socialize with hers.*


Oh, REALLY?!?! :angryfire: That alone would piss me off - the fact that an employee of the company is going around telling customers minding their own business that they NEED to do anything, no matter what it is. Grrr...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> What a freak!


You got this right. What the heck????? I'd report that to management.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Management would probably have said good job to the trainer, they are supposed to solicit people for training classes. 
This is another thread on the subject, though Petco:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/146961-petco-story.html


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know about that. Soliciting is one thing. This sounded like harassment.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hindsight being wonderful, the best thing to do might have been to heel right on out the door. That way your good experience would have continued for your dog anyway. Maybe you can make your next trip in the store (yup that's what I'm advocating) a short one and all positive (ie leave before anyone messes you up) and build from that.
For example, I've decided to use the jerk with the mini schnauzer as a training opportunity. This is the woman who classically has her dog off lead and not necessarily near her. We've gotten good enough we can "fuss" right along. If need be, we'll toss in a platz. At this point, it is good practice.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I do plan on taking her back because it is an excellent distraction. Next time will be when I am not buying anything though. Like you said, in and out. Maybe 1 loop through the store.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I try to avoid petsmart with my pup. Too many times the employees have gotten in her space, stuck their hands in her face or put their face in hers or followed us around saying how much of a bad dog we have and how we Ned their class. They use gentle leaders. Yes that will make her stop fear barking but only if ts on. It won't correct the problem. I've been in their with her prong collar on and a trainer said I must use a certain lady trainer because she is the only one in our area that uses such torture devices. I do use the lady trainer however the store sells prong collars. The harassment was too much for me


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

DTS said:


> a trainer said I must use a certain lady trainer because she is the only one in our area that uses such torture devices.




Oy vey!! 


Man, I feel sorry for you guys. I never have any problems at PetsMart and I go all the time.... to 4 - 5 different ones.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I use Pestsmart for "enviroment training" with the Zoey the weasel terrier as she will mark with urine until she runs out and then she defecates. As she's somewhere between 10 and 12 years of age I'm not optimistic that I can take her places without the marking. She has gotten better but I loved the look on one girl's face when she remarked "when you got to go, you gotta go" I said "IT'S DOMINANCE MARKING" yep, I used the "D" word. I never buy anything there.

With Alice (the GSD) sometimes if I don't want to deal with the idiots I lie.
"Nope...she bites" "Nope, just got her and don't know what she'll do"

I also hate Pestsmart's floors and so does Alice; her drugs make her drunky butt enough.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

petsmart trainers (*generally speaking*) are pretty limited, There are exceptions to any rule, but for the most part they are not that experienced. I Rarely ever take my dog to petsmart.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

They only go through a few weeks of training, I even saw one "Dunce" a dog and it's owners behind a cardboard box becuase it would bark everytime it saw a dog, I almost reached over and handed her a card to one of my trainers back in Cali!
I've never had anyone bother me but then I walk in with a grumpy look and give people the evil eye if I see them eye balling my dog or if I see them actually coming my way with intent to talk or touch I give them the stink eye and walk away I never let them have a chance to even talk to me lol!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

its one of the things that makes mer nervous about moving is a new petsmart. The one here, the employees are really cool and the trainers are ones i have respect for. Alex trains her dogs, she works with them. She has a newfie pup who is 9 months old that she's been working with on water rescue. Her st. bernard is a therapy dog and her newfie mix is a couch dog who USED to be in water rescue but had to stop after a boat hit her before Alex adopted her. She's in one of those doggie wheel chairs. NONE of the petsmart employees harass anyone out here which i was pleasantly surprised by. But i'm also the type of person who gets really cranky when people start getting pushy with me after i've already told them no. Okay.... i actually get downright mean. I'm sorry you had a bad experience! They're never fun. I hope you guys pass the CGC test next time around and that the rude "trainer" learned a lesson, even if it was a small one.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

KLCecil said:


> They only go through a few weeks of training, I even saw one "Dunce" a dog and it's owners behind a cardboard box becuase it would bark everytime it saw a dog, I almost reached over and handed her a card to one of my trainers back in Cali!
> I've never had anyone bother me but then I walk in with a grumpy look and give people the evil eye if I see them eye balling my dog or if I see them actually coming my way with intent to talk or touch I give them the stink eye and walk away I never let them have a chance to even talk to me lol!



+1+1+1 me too


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

poor Leyna! I agree with the idiots at PetSmart/Petco

I went there, just as part of my trainer shopping and because I am there ALL the time, just for people actions. Most here are pretty good at keeping the dogs out of each others face at least. 
But, classes there are $99. Classes at the club an hour away are $45 and the club offers tons of free things to members, has agility classes, etc etc etc. Hopefully more people will figure it out when the NAKC has their first obedience event here in town!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant stand the people at Petco or Petsmart. 

When Sinister was a puppy they told me he was going to be aggressive when he got older.

HA! He's as sweet as a kitten! :laugh:

I love Leyna, she's so smart and so well behaved. You are doing a wonderful job with her Kendra!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When the sign says "trainers wanted no experience needed" it says a lot.

I once applied on a lark - I came in with a nicely behaved dog, stated the SAR experience on the application - never even got a call back. They want people who they can train to their system, which does not involve knowing how to use the tools in the whole toolbox.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I feel your pain. When I went to Petco for the first time the trainer wanted to get me to join training classes with Judge as well. I said "No thank you." she then followed us around to ask what breed he is. She thought he's an Akita mix and I told her that he's a German Shepherd. 
The second time I had Yukon with me and she thought he's a Mal. 

Meanwhile I simply put the SAR IN TRAINING Harness on because it's the only time they leave me alone. 

Other than that, I have not had any bad dog experiences at any of those places so far. Most of their employees already know my dogs. I guess they stick out to them. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> When the sign says "trainers wanted no experience needed" it says a lot.
> 
> I once applied on a lark - I came in with a nicely behaved dog, stated the SAR experience on the application - never even got a call back. They want people who they can train to their system, which does not involve knowing how to use the tools in the whole toolbox.


Yes because knowledge is power, and they don't want to be questioned about their training techniques.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What an idiot indeed, I would have asked to speak to his/her manager. I would have given the manager an ear full!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

In the SW Twin Cities Metro area, it seems like there is a Petco or Petsmart about every 5 miles (it seems like it anyway)
My wife and I used to help out a "foster only" rescue group whenever they had a Saturday adoption event at a local Petco. Because the Petco we were using had a HUGE room in the back for training, etc. the adoption events were held back there. My wife and I would usually bring our 2 dogs along with us (Gunnar and Ruger at the time).
When it was in between busy spots/potty breaks/etc, I'd have one of our dogs out and working with them on basic OB in all the distraction. Gunnar was still around a year old so it was great for him. 
On afternoon, I had Gunnar off lead and in a heel as we were walking around the outside of room, which was lined up with crates of dogs in rows. After we went around the room a couple of times, I put him in a "drop" (down/stay) and walked to the end of the row, leaving Gunnar in between 2 rows of crates with dogs in them. He didn't flinch, just lay there and watched me. I released him and then about 1/2 back to me, I had him drop again, then released him and had him come to me.

When we went back over to where Gunnar's crate was, two of the "trainers" (they looked to be about 16 to me, but I'm a grumpy old man)
came over and said "that's pretty cool, can you teach us to help people do that?" I just walked away and shook my head. One of the ladies from the rescue group and her husband overheard this and she couldn't believe that "trainers" didn't know how to train a down and stay, she said that was why they referred people to a private trainer that worked through their vets office.

Can anyone buy a shirt and become a trainer? What are the minimum quals to become a trainer?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

OK...I have to say that my training experience at Petsmart is awesome. However, my trainer trains for SchH on the weekends and does the OB part of it with the other dogs. My trainer does not totally follow the rules, but is willing to take the risk. She did say the trainers are limited and she said that all the bad stuff posted on the boards is really true. I think I have lucked out at my class. 

As an added bonus, all the employees know Aspen when we come in. I just wish I wouldnt let them give him treats all the time. But it was my fault for being a softy in the beginning.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

It seems like most people have had bad experiences at petsmart....I have had my fair share of ignorant people and pushy trainers.

However, I must say that the trainer I had in San Marcos, Rex, is not like this at all.

I met him while training Rocky at petsmart and he said NOTHING about training classes. I asked him questions for about 30 minutes about training, food, grooming, etc. He was very knowledgeable about the breed and I was impressed! Everything he said matched up with what everyone on here has told me.

I went back and found him to later ask him about training with him and then signed up for his class. We were supposed to start a few days after christmas, but I was the only one that showed up. (I guess noone wants a 7.45pm class) He said his 6:00 class had one spot left and I could switch to that one. Instead of sending me home, he worked one on one with Rocky and I for an HOUR! He taught Rocky 'watch me' in no time at all and introduced me to the clicker.

He also told me I could add him on facebook so I could message him questions whenever need be. And I have done that many times! 

I love how during class we would go out into the store and practice heeling and leave it, and he would go up to each person&dog seperately and find out what they needed help with.

-----------------
In sugarland I once had a woman follow Rocky and I around for ten minutes and harrass me about getting his shots (I already had!!!) and trying to make me buy all these vitamins and pills. Then she said Rocky was obviously not trained because he wouldn't let her pet his head when she tried to grab him. HELLO!!! We were there practicing because he is shy...and grabbing his head is NOT helping!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The trainer at our Petsmart must be one of the rare ones- she's actually really good! I have a friend with a deaf puppy and the trainer has done a great job with her. I wasn't interested in going to the store for classes though because the space is so limited and with an obedience club 20 mins away it was a much better choice. I've heard so many horror stories about box store trainers, I'm glad we have a good one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

CarrieJ said:


> I use Pestsmart for "enviroment training" with the Zoey the weasel terrier as she will mark with urine until she runs out and then she defecates. As she's somewhere between 10 and 12 years of age I'm not optimistic that I can take her places without the marking. She has gotten better but I loved the look on one girl's face when she remarked "when you got to go, you gotta go" I said "IT'S DOMINANCE MARKING" yep, I used the "D" word. I never buy anything there.


You take your dog there knowing that she's going to pee and crap all over the place?!?!?  And then you don't buy anything? Please tell me you clean up after her before you leave.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews of PS trainers.. mine sucks, IMO. She works with her Pit Bull dog, and does puppies with him, he's well behaved and handles the pups well if you ask me, BUT he does the training! The trainer lets him at the puppies when they misbehaved, his pins them and barks them down. The last one I saw was a 4+ month old wolfdog, he was very rough, and kept biting the Pit, so she let him go. He mouthed the pup's face and rolled him, he started getting too rough on the pup so she said "SEEEETTTLLLLEEE!!!!!!!!!" Very slow and very loud, about 8 times until the Pit rolled over and behaved for her.. People clapped. I was sort of dumbstruck.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Former PetSmart trainer here. I worked for PetSmart for two years about 8 years ago. It started when I took my pup in for a series of classes. I hit it off with the head trainer and was asked to apply. At that time, training was about 3 months of classes in various stores with various trainers. There was a lot of shadowing. PetSmart gave me a basic overview of positive training but any other theory or practice was learned independently. I was in a unique position in that I wasn't doing it for money and had resources to do things like attend APDT conferences, attend workshops and take time to answer questions--not sell classes. I liked the job but hated my manager (it was mutual as he had no power over me) so I quit and started volunteer work.

I like the trainer at my local Petsmart and since it so close, I take Pup there in addition to an independent place. My husband really likes the PetSmart training because of the clear goals and homework. I think it's very valuable and accessible for novice dog owners but of course it really depends on individuals.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> [/You take your dog there knowing that she's going to pee and crap all over the place?!?!?  And then you don't buy anything? Please tell me you clean up after her before you leave. QUOTE]
> 
> Of course, what kind of RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNER doesn't clean up after their dog in whatever enviroment they are in? That's kind of a silly question doncha think?
> Although in fairness to your very silly question, I have seen a woman let her dog lift his leg and mark the length of the treat shelves and neither she nor the three employees standing there, did nothing. They didn't even pull the treat bags off the shelves. That's when I decided that I would not buy anything edible for my dogs at Petsmart.
> ...


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Why are people so stupid? And why can't they take a hint? I only had one problem one time and the trainer at petsmart kept asking me questions. After about the 4th question I ignored her and she took the hint. Other than that I've never had a problem with going into petsmart or petco.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I go to Petsmart and Petco all the time. I never have *bad* experiances....I have *learning* experiances.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

My trainer at the pet smart by me is awesome! but only 1. the other pet smarts i go to the trainers are horrible. I know i guy who got a job at Petco being a dog trainer and The guy i know knows nothing about dogs so i have no faith in their training system, pet smart as well. i just happen to get a good trainer by me


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

PetSmart has two types of trainers: Professionals who have trained animals for YEARS as a main profession (many times for military or police work, or animal behavior specialists) and now do the PetSmart training as a "side business"....
OR... People hired and trained by PetSmart who take a 1 week training seminar and watch a DVD to "teach" them how to train a dog. At the end of the 1 week seminar, they only have to make a dog "sit", "down", etc. They are not trained in the psychology of dogs, behavior management, or ANY depth to the field at all. I know this coz a good friend of mine was a PetSmart trainer during college. He never had a dog (father VERY allergic), but he loved dogs, and got the job and was signing up courses a week later.


----------



## HecklingGopher (Mar 16, 2011)

Luckily I have had no issues with Petsmart. 

My fiancé and I have a good friend who is a trainer there, and she also does schuntzhund work on the side. Her training and personality work splendidly in training dogs.

While I'm not sure why some members are so up in arms about dogs running up on their dogs at a pet store, I'm not sure. My male, Apollo is very dog aggressive and will attack another dog no questions asked, but I will still take him into the pet store (muzzled) because in the real world, you may have a stray run up on you and the dog needs to have experience with proper and socially acceptable reactions IMO. He still gets in the training ring with other dogs in close proximity and as stressful as it is, he has gotten better over the last half year towards other dogs which makes handling him less spontaneous and much easier. 

Yea, a trainer being that pushy would be annoying, but I think in all honesty that the biggest problems for a dogs learning is the handler. While no one is perfect, I think having yourself step outside your comfort zone will increase your confidence and knowledge about how to react with and ever changing environment with you arne your dog. Just a different way to approach the situation


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

PetsMart and Prong Collars
PetsMart and Positive Training

PetsMart wants to be the WalMart of dogs. Why do you think they are happy to house the Banfield Vet Practice. Why do you think they have Grooming. They want to be your one stop shop for your dogs. 

Instead of putting their training in a back room, or in an out of the way corner, they have it smack in the center of the store. They WANT people to look over the dividers, through the plastic portion and see dogs being trained. The WANT to take the dogs down the aisles. 

They are not training for schutzhund competitions, agility competitions, obedience trials. They may make an effort toward CGC because that sort of suits their purpose. They want dogs that will go up and down the aisles in PetsMart. Having it sit and having it down is good, but they really want to have dogs walk around in the store while their people shop and spend money.

Now, sales is a funny business. When you are buying something you NEED, the salesperson can be irritable, the premises passable to crappy. When you are buying something you WANT, when you are spending your madd money, money that you have allocated for your hobby, your pets, well you want to see happy people. You want the sales people to be friendly and happy. leave a dog with a grumpy groomer -- NEVER AGAIN! They do not all have to be tip-toeing through the tulips, but the experience should be positive. 

They do not want the average shopper to see a snot-nosed sixteen year old punk with a petsmart vest on tell a dog owner to give a good jerk on that prong collar. Nope. That is not happy, that does not make for a positive experience. They will sell the collar, but they are dogs' friends and they are not going to instruct in its use. I can understand that. One should not need a prong collar to walk down the aisles in a pet store.

We are talking about a place that sells clothing for dogs! That is what they are looking for -- people who see their dogs as their children, who are pet parents, who want to buy all kinds of kool stuff for them. They do NOT sell dog show chairs, agility/obedience jumps and equipment, crates and stuff catered to showing/trialing dogs -- that is not their emphasis, and they would probably be pretty bad at it. They are for PET people and are offering PET training.

The training itself can be ok or terrible, depending on the instructor. 

But what makes a good instructor? What do good instructors do that makes them good?

A good instructor does not NEED a whole tool box of training aids to teach dogs to walk down the aisles of petsmart nicely. Sorry, but they do not NEED e-collars or prong collars. Two trainers can follow the lesson plans in the book and apply them and one will suck and the other will be awesome. What is the difference. Experience -- yes but it is more than that. 

A good trainer observes you and your dog, they observe your body language and the dogs body language and how one affects the other. They also have to have a number of ways to get a dog from here to there. Because somethings will work with a dog, but will not work with the owner. The answer is NOT to smoosh the owner or the dog into the square hole. The answer is to find a hole that has potential for the shape you are dealing with. 

So sometimes you have to explain things different ways, sometimes you have to try different methods. A good trainer can do all of this and manage it without using negative training techniques. 

If you have a Porche, you do not service it at WalMart. You will go to a car dealership specializing in foreign models. If you want to train your dog in Schutzhund or obedience or agility or flyball, don't go to a pet warehouse for training. Or go there for something specific, distractions around other dogs. If you want quality dog training, with experienced trainers, and a variety of venues, find a dog training facility. 

If you want a good trainer, find them the old fashioned way, by references, and sign up. Usually it will cost LESS than PetsMart too. Do your homework, call and ask questions, ask about different training tools, ask about her accomplishments with her dogs, and ask about her student's accomplishments. 

Sometimes I think when people try to be all things to all people, they end up being not much good to anyone.

And lastly, they have the training sections now, and they have "trained" trainers. Now they have to make it lucrative. They are about making money after all. So, they put pressure on trainers to accost people and sign them up for their overpriced classes, led by unqualified trainers. I think a good thing to say, would be, "Do I have to talk to a manager?" If that does not put an end to the problem, then the person is mentally challenged, and requires compassion.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I just went last week and had a good experience with Holly. I have taught her to sit to be petted by people and she is getting so good at not jumping in her excitement. (5 months old). Lots of fun, pets and cookies, seeing other puppies and a bit of playing. 
But, when I was in the collar isle looking for a bigger collar, the ''trainer" came up and started giving me a talk about getting a gentle leader and how to train her. I said, thank you very much, but I have been training dogs for over 25 years and really did not need his "expertise" and then told him " I hate gentle leaders", I only use halters on my horses.
But most of the time I have had good experiences, have told a few people to please not let their pushy dogs bother her.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Not 100% on topic, but....

Jakey LOVES to watch the fish at Petsmart and Petco. My 6yr old son and dog would sit there for HOURS watching the saltwater displays @ Petco.

I also use Petco for helping Jake overcome his cat-drive. We practice ignoring the cat adoption cages.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I, personally, have never trained with a pet store style trainer. I use my own training, and Schutzhund training ( and , possibly even switching that to PSA). I do, however, see it all the time. I take Cullen in everywhere I can, and I tell people all the time " I do not allow strangers to pet him, but you can admire him while he sits next to me". There are only two times that I have had a serious problem there... 

1 ) One of the reasons I have stopped going to Petsmart but still go to other animal stores is because they have Banfield at Petsmart, and more than a handful of times I have met people walking around with dogs that are SICK while they wait... errrrr. ? seriously? But in one particular incident, Cullen was young, we were fitting a new collar and harness, and a lady had the dreaded Flexi-leash ( I think these horrible devices should be outlawed) and her Boxer approached Cullen and put his whole head in his mouth. I kicked the dog in the ribs and preceeded to **** back because the owner was going to get the ol ' 1-2 ' and... Petsmart kicked ME out... She said " oh, I am sorry, my dog hates other animals and doesn't like being touched" yet she was half the isle length away? I always walk Cullen in store on a short lead and a tab ( only releasing the tab if I put him in a Platz while I shuffle through things" . Irresponsible, and Petsmart was then written a nasty letter and I refuse to buy from them again...

2) We happened to walk in a week or so before this incident, and there was a woman walking a little Dachshund pup, and my husband has a soft spot, so he walked up and was talking to the elderly woman, and then he bent over and pet the pup and the lady was smiling and telling him how she was a rescue, etc... the trainer then comes up and loudly screams " NO" and my husband said " excuse me?" to which the trainer replies " We are training in heeling, and you better get away from the dogs" well... the owner didn't object to talking, so she had no right to intrude so rudely, and if it's such a problem, then go train in another area.... ugh

So... long story sh,..... well long lol... I dispise the store for many reasons. I stick with the locally owned Doggstuff, my favorite low price warehouse Care a Lot, and when needed, Pet Supplies Plus!!!!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sorry you went through this. I had an experience with a none employee a few months back, with all 3 of my dogs...My mom and I took my crew to Petsmart over on a Saturday to do some socializing and one woman came up and was talking about how cute and sweet Dixie was (completely ignoring Tippsy and Jazz), and just went on and on. And then she asked if she was up for adoption...? Uh, no! I told her I adopted her from the local ACC and she's a part of my family. And this woman says "well, I wanna adopt her". Seriously woman? Why she wasn't getting that Dixie's not for adoption, I have no clue... So I laughed, said "of course you do", and walked away all three of my crew in toe... And this woman proceeded to follow us! So I had to go find my mom (she was getting cat food), and the woman followed us ALL around the store (walking by the dogs that were up for adoption and all), to where I found my mom. I told my mom what happened and she told the woman if she didn't leave us alone she'd call the cops.

I just gotta say, that was the WORST visit to Petsmart EVER for us!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

CarrieJ said:


> Of course, what kind of RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNER doesn't clean up after their dog in whatever enviroment they are in? That's kind of a silly question doncha think?


Not a silly question at all. I don't know you, so I have no idea if you're a responsible owner who cleans up after your dog no matter where they are. You didn't say what, if anything, you did about it so I asked rather than make an assumption. And you must admit the tone of your post was pretty casual, so it didn't seem like it bothered you very much. Apparently, it's not unheard of for people to simply walk away and leave a mess behind for the store staff to deal with. I've never seen it happen, but I've heard about it.



> This is a ten plus year old dog who had been allowed to urinate and defecate in the house, out of the house, and basically had absolutely no structure for ten years. That's why we kept her when my mother passed away.
> Note: The dog has gotten much better about this behavior because I take her places where "I'll know she'll pee and crap all over the place"
> What would you recommend...just keep her at home or outside for the rest of her life since that's what she's used to?


Good for you for taking her in. But if this were my dog I would absolutely not ever take her inside a business knowing that she was going to mark. If one of my dogs did that I'd be mortified, and that would be the end of that! There are plenty of outdoor places where you could walk her where it wouldn't be an issue, like at a strip mall, if your goal is socialization. But no, I would not go into the store with her, I'd either leave her at home if I planned to go in and shop, or I'd leave her in the car.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember a trainer at Petsmart asking what kind of dogs mine were.


----------

